# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مدرک دیپلم به چه دردی میخوره؟

## bits

سلام دوستان. کسی میدونه گواهی مدرک دیپلم همونی که میانگین معدل سه سال دبیرستانه به چه دردی میخوره؟ کجاها کاربرد داره. مثلا اگه یه نفر دانشجوی پزشکی بشه دیپلم براش چه اهمیتی داره.

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bits


سلام دوستان. کسی میدونه گواهی مدرک دیپلم همونی که میانگین معدل سه سال دبیرستانه به چه دردی میخوره؟ کجاها کاربرد داره. مثلا اگه یه نفر دانشجوی پزشکی بشه دیپلم براش چه اهمیتی داره.


موقع ثبتنام دانشگاه لازمه و چندتا جای محدود که نیاز به سوابق تحصیلتون دارن مثل ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی*

----------


## Sh. Gg

برای دانشگاه حتما باید ببری موقع ثبت نام

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (112):  دیپلم پراز خواص هست ، ارزشش از دکتری هم بیشتره
شما میتوانی با دیپلم دیگه مدرسه نری
میتوانی با دیپلم تا وقتی که موهات مانند دندونت بشه پشت کنکور تجربی بشینی
میتوانی با دیپلم برای اونایی که هنوز دیپلم ندارن کلاس بذاری
میتوانی با دیپلم برای بابات ک دیپلم نداره فاز باسوادی برداری
فعلا کاربرداش همینه ، جدید تر یادم اومد میگم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tiny_Shadow

به این درد میخوره

----------


## bits

منظورم اینه که کجاها براشون نمره مدرک دیپلم مهمه. توی استخدام و شغل تاثیر داره. اگه مدرک بالاتری بگیری مثلا فوق دیپلم دیگه دیپلم بی ارزش میشه یا نه؟

----------


## thanks god

> منظورم اینه که کجاها براشون نمره مدرک دیپلم مهمه. توی استخدام و شغل تاثیر داره. اگه مدرک بالاتری بگیری مثلا فوق دیپلم دیگه دیپلم بی ارزش میشه یا نه؟


*بله* توی استخدامی مشاغل نظامی و سایر مشاغل که با دیپلم افراد رو استخدام میکنند معدل مدرک دیپلم مهمه { اغلب بالای 14 یا 15 قبول میکنند }
برای ورود به دانشگاه هایی مثل *فرهنگیان* هم مهمه {حداقل 14}

حتی یکجا شنیدم ک برای مهاجرت به برخی از کشور ها هم مهمه ، کلا جزو *سوابق* شما به حساب میاد ، مدرک دیگه ای بگیرید دیپلم تقریبا بی ارزش میشه ولی بازم میگم جزو سوابق شما به حساب میاد و *مدرک مهمیه*.

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> منظورم اینه که کجاها براشون نمره مدرک دیپلم مهمه. توی استخدام و شغل تاثیر داره. اگه مدرک بالاتری بگیری مثلا فوق دیپلم دیگه دیپلم بی ارزش میشه یا نه؟


حقیقتش بجز واسه تربیت معلم اینا زیاد مهم نیست.چون بقیه حالا خیلیم سخت بگیرن میگن مثلا زیر ۱۵ نباشه.و درکل زیاد مهم نیست.من خودم  دوتا درسو نرفتم سر جلسه تک ماده بارم زدن با ۲۰ مستمر شده ۱۰. 
میخواستم امتحان بدم گفتن خودتو علاف نکن.زیاد ارزشی نداره

----------

